# I was thinking about getting this monitor...



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

http://www.hammacher.com/publish/10244.asp?promo=el_computer

What do you think?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Now that's a monitor!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

> For gaming enthusiasts, top-end video games are included (can also use latest versions of your own games), as well as an internet browser, educational software and 3D animated demo movies





> Price $20,594.95


It's a good thing they are throwing in an Internet browser, for that kind of price.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm also glad to see they are throwing in the batteries and projector bulb.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How many of these do you need to make a sphere???


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Can I borrow your Visa Card? :lol:


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *Can I borrow your Visa Card? :lol: *


I would expect it would come back melted.

Check out the rest of the web site. Some really cool toys there. Need an inflatable iceberg?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Need an inflatable iceberg?


I moved away from Minnesnowta to get away from such things. :lol:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

You can get it at Amazon for 10% off. But shipping is a little more expensive.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

How about mounting it over a bed? Would be MUCH more fun....

Better YET, stream in video of "not-so-family-oriented" programming....

Now THAT would be cool....


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't really understand what it is?!?!?!?! As far as I can tell it's an LCD projector, and a custom designed projection screen. Certainly not worth the price!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Who cares what it does, at $20,500, IT HAS TO BE THE BEST AT WHATEVER IT DOES!!! 

Now I want two of them!!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Stereo Vision. Wow!! What a concept. :lol:


----------

